# Thrilled to find you



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

During a break from the yard and working on My annual Monsters Ball I was filled with hope i would find some others like me and re fuel my inspiration. This place is amazing and I have only skimmed the surface..
Thank you for haveing me


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome....you are in the right place if you need any kind of 'fuel' for your imagination, Halloween ideas, atmosphere, etc. You will love it here!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Monsters Ball, mmm? MUST hear more!!! Welcome to Haunt Forum Kiki.... I must say that I love your name, and I love New Orleans, and am dying to hear more about the Monsters Ball, so YOU are very welcome indeed!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

you will never find a nicer bunch of people, or a more polite, funny, informative & well run site. Welcome!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Kiki!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Just send us some crawfish as a thank you.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Prepare for a fuel overload! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have only skimmed the surface, then you don't know the half of it. The best stuff is always buried deep. (about 6 feet):jol:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the herd, kiki. 

Ummm...you can send my share of the crawdads to spooky. Them little rascals are too much work for too little gain. :undecideton:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, kiki!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum Kiki! We have lots of fun here!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

So I am finally trying to figure out the format of out site.. and just now found all your replies to my initial hello thread..
I feel like an ass for not realizing it was here..but now that i have I apologize for my lack of computer savvy and thank you for all your welcome notes... 
a good lashing should sufice as punishment for my over site..


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

We all start somewhere. Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah its about time kiki geesz! i'm right behind you figurin this stuff out! lol


----------

